# GOT MY DAY 2 HORMONE TEST RESULTS!!! what do they mean????



## sjay (Feb 5, 2010)

my results say plasma C-reactive protein level  3.0
serum LH level  2.5
Serum folicle stimulating hormone level  5.5

is this good??


----------



## EllasMummy (Oct 30, 2009)

hhhmmmm i know the fsh 5.5 is fab....as for the rest i have no clue xxx


----------



## nat4353 (Nov 20, 2007)

your fsh is fab - basically means you should respond well to drugs

and your LH level looks fine its usually half of your fsh i think so all looks fine xxxxx


----------

